# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ TV;;

## stathis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... :Rolleyes: 

Έχω κάποιες γενικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την επισκευή τηλεοράσεων:

1)Ποιός είναι ο ασφελέστερος και καλύτερος τρόπος αποφόρτησης της
υψηλής στην τηλεόραση πρίν την επισκευή για να δουλεύουμε ακίνδυνα;;;

2)Μπορούμε να επισκευάσουμε πχ το τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης χωρίς
να αποφορτίσουμε την υψηλή αλλά έχοντας "βραχιόλι" γείωσης στο χέρι;;;

3)Πρέπει πάντα να αποφορτίζουμε την υψηλή;;;Ποιές ενέργειες θα πρέπει 
να κάνουμε ΠΑΝΤΑ πρίν αρχίσουμε την επισκευή;;;

Ξέρω ακούγονται "χαζές" και "παιδικές" ερωτήσεις αλλά ρωτάω για να δω
αν μπορώ να αποφύγω κάποιες ενέργειες.

                                                 σας ευχαριστώ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## mariosm

Η υψηλη ταση δεν βρισκεται πουθενα πανω στην πλακετα της τηλεορασης.
Αν δεν ερθεις σε επαφη με τη "βεντουζα" του μετασχηματιστη υψηλης δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## stathis

> Η υψηλη ταση δεν βρισκεται πουθενα πανω στην πλακετα της τηλεορασης.
> Αν δεν ερθεις σε επαφη με τη "βεντουζα" του μετασχηματιστη υψηλης δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.


Δηλαδή φίλε Μάριε σε ποιές περιπτώσεις επισκευής θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω (αποφορτίσω) την υψηλή;;;

----------


## mariosm

Μονο στην περιπτωση που πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις τη βεντουζα πανω απο την οθονη.

----------


## stathis

> Μονο στην περιπτωση που πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις τη βεντουζα πανω απο την οθονη.


Δηλαδή μπορώ να δουλέψω άφοβα σε οποιοδήποτε κομμάτι της πλακέτας
της τηλεόρασης....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάριε... :Rolleyes: 

Ποιά μέτρα ασφαλείας θα πρέπει να έχω ΠΑΝΤΑ;;;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δηλαδή μπορώ να δουλέψω άφοβα σε οποιοδήποτε κομμάτι της πλακέτας
> της τηλεόρασης....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάριε...
> 
> Ποιά μέτρα ασφαλείας θα πρέπει να έχω ΠΑΝΤΑ;;;


πρεπει να αποφορτιζεις σε καθε περιπτωση τους ηλεκτρολιτικους που βρισκονται στα 220...

----------


## Nemmesis

> 2)Μπορούμε να επισκευάσουμε πχ το τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης χωρίς
> να αποφορτίσουμε την υψηλή αλλά έχοντας "βραχιόλι" γείωσης στο χέρι;;;


το βραχιολι γειωσης δεν ειναι για να προστατευει εμας, αλλα τις συσκευες που επισκευαζουμε απο τυχον στατικο ηλεκτρισμο που εχουν τα χερια μας

----------


## stathis

> πρεπει να αποφορτιζεις σε καθε περιπτωση τους ηλεκτρολιτικους που βρισκονται στα 220...


Φίλε Παναγιώτη οι ηλεκτρολιτικοί αποφορτίζονται με μία απλή γέφυρα
στα 2 τους ποδαράκια...αλλά όταν είναι πάνω στο κύκλωμα θα μπορώ να
το κάνω αυτό πχ με ένα απλό σιρματάκι ή υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;;;

----------


## andrewsweet4

Για μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες, θα ηταν πρωτιμοτερο να τους αποφορτιζεις μεσω μιας αντιστασης,ωστε να μην προκαλεις βραχυκυκλωμα, σπινθιρισμους, στιγμιαια αποφορτιση του πυκνωτη κτλ κτλ που μπορει να εχουν δυσαρεστα αποτελεσματα... Την τιμη της αντιστασης θα στην πει καποιο αλλο μελος γιατι εγω δεν την γνωριζω ακριβως. Τωρα για τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους, εγω συνηθιζω να τους ξεφορτιζω με ενα δοκιματικο κατσαβιδι, βρακυκυκλωνοτνας τα ακρα τους. ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΟ!!!

----------


## stathis

> πρεπει να αποφορτιζεις σε καθε περιπτωση τους ηλεκτρολιτικους που βρισκονται στα 220...


 

Δηλαδή τους ηλεκτρολιτικούς του τροφοδοτικού,ή και σε άλλα σημεία;;;

----------


## nupogodi

Φίλε stathis θα αποφορτίζεις εκείνους τους πυκνωνωτές που είναι στο τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης για τους άλλους δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη.Είναι μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος ηλεκτρολυτικοί και βρίσκονται συνήθως κοντά στην ασφάλεια η οποία βρίσκεται κοντά εκεί που είναι βυσματωμένο το καλώδιο της πρίζας της τηλεόρασης.Για την αποφόρτισή τους σου προτείνω ένα τρόπο που  μας πρότεινε  ο καθηγητής μας στο Τεχνικό και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου να δουλέυει πολύ καλά.Παίρνεις ένα ντουί βιδώνεις μια λάμπα νήματος 50W και στο καλώδιο που έχει το ντουί δεν βάζεις φίς πρίζας. παίρνεις τα άκρα του καλωδίου και τα βάζεις στους πυκνωτές που σου είπα στην πλακέτα απο την κάτω μεριά *με προσοχή*.Θα δείς οτι η λάμπα θα ανάβει για πολύ λιγο και μετα θα σβήνει.Κράτησε τη για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα στον πυκνωτή για να αποφορτιστεί καλά και εισαι ΟΚ.Οσο για τη αποφόρτιση της υψηλής τάσης δες το βίντεο που σου βάζω.*ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΖΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΗΧΟ ΣΠΙΘΑΣ Η TV ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΑΝΤΙΑ.*Ολα αυτά στα λέω γιατί παρόλο που είχα βγάλει την τι-βι απο την πρίζα άγγιξα την βεντούζα και έπαθα ηλεκτροπληξία

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAiLtTDuf4&feature=related"]YouTube- Discharging a CRT arcade monitor[/ame]

----------


## stathis

> Φίλε stathis θα αποφορτίζεις εκείνους τους πυκνωνωτές που είναι στο τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης για τους άλλους δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη.Είναι μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος ηλεκτρολυτικοί και βρίσκονται συνήθως κοντά στην ασφάλεια η οποία βρίσκεται κοντά εκεί που είναι βυσματωμένο το καλώδιο της πρίζας της τηλεόρασης.Για την αποφόρτισή τους σου προτείνω ένα τρόπο που μας πρότεινε ο καθηγητής μας στο Τεχνικό και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου να δουλέυει πολύ καλά.Παίρνεις ένα ντουί βιδώνεις μια λάμπα νήματος 50W και στο καλώδιο που έχει το ντουί δεν βάζεις φίς πρίζας. παίρνεις τα άκρα του καλωδίου και τα βάζεις στους πυκνωτές που σου είπα στην πλακέτα απο την κάτω μεριά *με προσοχή*.Θα δείς οτι η λάμπα θα ανάβει για πολύ λιγο και μετα θα σβήνει.Κράτησε τη για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα στον πυκνωτή για να αποφορτιστεί καλά και εισαι ΟΚ.Οσο για τη αποφόρτιση της υψηλής τάσης δες το βίντεο που σου βάζω.*ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΖΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΗΧΟ ΣΠΙΘΑΣ Η TV ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΑΝΤΙΑ.*Ολα αυτά στα λέω γιατί παρόλο που είχα βγάλει την τι-βι απο την πρίζα άγγιξα την βεντούζα και έπαθα ηλεκτροπληξία
> 
> YouTube- Discharging a CRT arcade monitor


 



Πολύ καλός,έξυπνος και ασφαλέστατος τρόπος... :Wink:

----------


## stathis

Φίλοι μου Μάριε,Παναγιώτη,Ανδρέα,Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις
απαντήσεις σας και για την βοήθεια σας... :Rolleyes:  Να είστε καλά... :Rolleyes:

----------


## tzum

Καλησπέρα Στάθη

Ένας πρακτικός τρόπος αποφόρτισης της υψηλής είναι με δύο ίσια κατσαβίδια σε χιαστί διάταξη τοποθετώντας τη μία μύτη του κατσαβιδιού στο εσωτερικό της βεντούζας στα δύο πινς που έχει και το άλλο στη γειωμένη επιφάνεια της οθόνης. Με το που ακουστεί ένα "πατ" έχει αποφορτιστεί η υψηλή. Ο ήχος θα ακουστεί αν είναι φορτισμένη. Αλλά όπως ανέφεραν και οι συνάδερφοι αυτό σε περίπτωση που θες να βγάλεις την βεντούζα. Αλλιώς θέλει μόνο τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού.Σε κάθε περίπτωση πριν κάνεις κάποια κίνηση για την οποία έχεις αμφιβολία χρησιμοποίησε το πολύμετρό σου.

----------


## stathis

> Καλησπέρα Στάθη
> 
> Ένας πρακτικός τρόπος αποφόρτισης της υψηλής είναι με δύο ίσια κατσαβίδια σε χιαστί διάταξη τοποθετώντας τη μία μύτη του κατσαβιδιού στο εσωτερικό της βεντούζας στα δύο πινς που έχει και το άλλο στη γειωμένη επιφάνεια της οθόνης. Με το που ακουστεί ένα "πατ" έχει αποφορτιστεί η υψηλή. Ο ήχος θα ακουστεί αν είναι φορτισμένη. Αλλά όπως ανέφεραν και οι συνάδερφοι αυτό σε περίπτωση που θες να βγάλεις την βεντούζα. Αλλιώς θέλει μόνο τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού.Σε κάθε περίπτωση πριν κάνεις κάποια κίνηση για την οποία έχεις αμφιβολία χρησιμοποίησε το πολύμετρό σου.


 


*Φίλε Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,να είσαι καλα...* :Smile:

----------


## Damiano

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους...
> 
> Έχω κάποιες γενικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την επισκευή τηλεοράσεων:
> 
> 1)Ποιός είναι ο ασφελέστερος και καλύτερος τρόπος αποφόρτησης της
> υψηλής στην τηλεόραση πρίν την επισκευή για να δουλεύουμε ακίνδυνα;;; Είναι το μόνο επικίνδυνο;
> 
> 2)Μπορούμε να επισκευάσουμε πχ το τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης χωρίς
> να αποφορτίσουμε την υψηλή αλλά έχοντας "βραχιόλι" γείωσης στο χέρι;;; Τα "βραχιόλια και οι χάνδρες" διώχνουν μόνο τα "κακά πνεύματα", όχι τους "ηλεκτρικούς κινδύνους"!
> ...


Πριν ξεκινήσεις τις επισκευές, θα πρέπει πρώτα να κατανοήσεις τα βασικά. Δηλαδή τι είναι τάση, ρεύμα, γείωση κλπ. Από αυτά που λες, φαίνεται ότι κάπου δυσκολεύεσαι.
Αυτό αν θέλεις να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά και να ξέρεις τι κάνεις.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η άποψη ότι καλλίτερα μαθαίνεις με την πράξη (παρά με τη μελέτη). Αλλά για σκέψου να φτιάχνονταν έτσι διαστημόπλοια (για παράδειγμα)!

----------


## Damiano

> Για μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες, θα ηταν πρωτιμοτερο να τους αποφορτιζεις μεσω μιας αντιστασης,ωστε να μην προκαλεις βραχυκυκλωμα, σπινθιρισμους, στιγμιαια αποφορτιση του πυκνωτη κτλ κτλ που μπορει να εχουν δυσαρεστα αποτελεσματα... Την τιμη της αντιστασης θα στην πει καποιο αλλο μελος γιατι εγω δεν την γνωριζω ακριβως. Τωρα για τους μικρους ηλεκτρολυτικους, εγω συνηθιζω να τους ξεφορτιζω με ενα δοκιματικο κατσαβιδι, βρακυκυκλωνοτνας τα ακρα τους. ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΟ!!!


Ένας "μικρός" πυκνωτής, πχ 10μF, μπορεί να δώσει, σε βραχυκύκλωμα, μερικές δεκάδες Αμπέρ! Εμείς δεν το βλέπουμε ή ακούμε, αλλά κάποιο ευαίσθητο εξάρτημα μπορεί να το αισθανθεί (όπως και ο ίδιος ο πυκνωτής)!
Καλό είναι να ξεφορτίζουμε πάντα με αντίσταση.

----------


## Damiano

> Φίλε stathis θα αποφορτίζεις εκείνους τους πυκνωνωτές που είναι στο τροφοδοτικό της τηλεόρασης για τους άλλους δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη.Είναι μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος ηλεκτρολυτικοί και βρίσκονται συνήθως κοντά στην ασφάλεια η οποία βρίσκεται κοντά εκεί που είναι βυσματωμένο το καλώδιο της πρίζας της τηλεόρασης.Για την αποφόρτισή τους σου προτείνω ένα τρόπο που μας πρότεινε ο καθηγητής μας στο Τεχνικό και έχω δει με τα μάτια μου να δουλέυει πολύ καλά.Παίρνεις ένα ντουί βιδώνεις μια λάμπα νήματος 50W και στο καλώδιο που έχει το ντουί δεν βάζεις φίς πρίζας. παίρνεις τα άκρα του καλωδίου και τα βάζεις στους πυκνωτές που σου είπα στην πλακέτα απο την κάτω μεριά *με προσοχή*.Θα δείς οτι η λάμπα θα ανάβει για πολύ λιγο και μετα θα σβήνει.Κράτησε τη για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα στον πυκνωτή για να αποφορτιστεί καλά και εισαι ΟΚ.Οσο για τη αποφόρτιση της υψηλής τάσης δες το βίντεο που σου βάζω.*ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΖΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΗΧΟ ΣΠΙΘΑΣ Η TV ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΑΝΤΙΑ.*Ολα αυτά στα λέω γιατί παρόλο που είχα βγάλει την τι-βι απο την πρίζα άγγιξα την βεντούζα και έπαθα ηλεκτροπληξία
> 
> YouTube- Discharging a CRT arcade monitor


Η λάμπα ποιό σκοπό εξυπηρετεί; Η αντίσταση, του κρύου νήματος μήπως είναι αρκετά χαμηλή ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ορατός σπινθήρας; Τι θα συμβεί, αν στη θέα του σπινθήρα, τινάξουμε το χέρι μας (ένστικτο αυτοπροστασίας) και ακουμπήσουμε άλλα εξαρτήματα; Πόσο θα αντέξει το (ευαίσθητο) νήμα μιας λάμπας που την "τραβολογάμε", ώστε να μην μας οδηγήσει σε λάθος κινήσεις και συμπεράσματα;

Τα πλαστικά γάντια, εκτός από το να μην λερωθούμε, σε τι εξυπηρετούν; Οι ηλεκτρονικοί και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ασχολούνται με τάσεις, ρεύματα και καλώδια και σύρματα.
Τα πλαστικά γάντια έχουν πλήθος μειονεκτημάτων:
- δίνουν την ψευδαίσθηση της προστασίας (ώστε να μειώσουμε την προσοχή μας)!
- δεν έχουν προδιαγραφές τάσης μόνωσης!
- τρυπάνε εύκολα από ψιλό σύρμα και μας συνδέουν άμεσα με το κύκλωμα!
- ιδρώνουν τα χέρια και, εκτός από το δυσάρεστο αίσθημα, αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αγωγιμότητα!
- ...
Εκτός των μειονεκτημάτων, έχουν τα πλεονεκτήματα του χαμηλού κόστους, της ποικιλίας χρωμάτων και ίσως επιλογής γεύσεων!

Τα "καλά" γάντια ηλεκτρικής προστασίας έχουν προδιαγραφές, είναι ελεγμένα από ανεξάρτητους οργανισμούς και, δυστυχώς, είναι αρκετά ακριβά.

----------

